# Dörrfisch



## Matte (8. November 2000)

Suche noch Tips für Dörr bzw. Salzgetrockneten Fisch.


----------



## chippog (10. November 2000)

hallo matte! ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber falls du selber fisch fangen solltest und den dann auch noch zubereitest, hast du die besten zutaten der welt auf&acute;m tisch! warum willst du die durch trocknen oder ähnliches zerstören? will mir nicht in den kopf. na trotzdem viel glück bei der rezeptsuche.

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Matte (10. November 2000)

Re: chippog
warst du jemals bei einer Feier, wo Russen die Gastgeber waren (Russen sind sehr gute Gastgeber)!
Es gib nichts besseres zu Wodka wie getrockneter Fisch, da kannste ne Weile mithalten!
Und ja ich fange selber Fisch und muss sogar
Noträuchern am Samstag, weil kein Platz mehr im Kühlschrank ist.
Vieleicht frag ich mal Norbert, da er bestimmt in Rumenien Erfahrungen mit guten Wodka und Dörrfisch hat.





trotzdem danke chippog für deine Meinung


----------



## chippog (11. November 2000)

hallo matte, wenn du mir schon das kotzmännchen zum besten gibst, will ich dir wenigstens auch von meiner erfahrung auf island berichten. die haben da einen erstklassigen, fand ich damals, getrockneten seewolf/kattfisch. damit kratzen die sich immer etwas butter aus der butterdose und dann rinn damit in den mund vom "schwarzen tod", schnappes, umspült. fand ich auch prima wie gesagt, bis ich dann eines tages völlig unabhängig von getrocknetem seewolf und "schwarzem tod" die fähre hauptinsel - heimainsel benutzte. da war mir stundenlang schlecht allerdings ohne kotzen und irgenwie habe ich da eine kopplung zu diesem trockenfisch hingekriegt. nach jahren habe ich bei einem erneuten verkostungsversuch des getrockneten proteinkonzentrates den geschmack aus lauter verzweifelung mit cola weggespühlt. ich hasse cola, doch besser als 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! langer rede kurzer sinn, das zeug ist klasse wenn man&acute;s mag...
bei der herstellung solltest du allerdings recht vorsichtig sein, da kann ne menge bei falsch laufen, bakterien, schimmel und so weiter. besser wäre wohl doch das zeug über erfahrene hersteller zu beziehen. ehrlich gesagt kannst du mit deinem fischüberschuss nicht was anderes anfangen, zum beispiel angeregten naturalientausch mit fischgeilen nachbarn oder so? man hab ich von unseren nachbarn schon sachen abgesahnt, nur weil die mir den fisch förmlich ausse hand fressen. fallse doch n gutet rezept findes, lass mich gerne wissen, studienhalber, und wie immer:

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## chippog (11. November 2000)

appropos kotz, finde ich echt gaiel, wenn dies synchron machen:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








































------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------



## Franky (11. November 2000)

&acute;ne glatte 5,9 in der B-Note würde ich mal sagen... Der oben links aussen tanzt etwas aus der Reihe - daher die 5,9...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Franky am 11-11-2000 um 10:29.]


----------



## Joe (13. November 2000)

Eure Sorgen möcht ich haben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
**** Dicke Fische ****
******* Joe ********


----------



## Franky (13. November 2000)

Tatsächlich??????? Okay, ich fang dann mal an... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, pass op...

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Joe (13. November 2000)

Geh an Bach ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
**** Dicke Fische ****
******* Joe ********


----------



## chippog (14. November 2000)

nun mal halb lang mitte sorgen und bäche, n bischen spass und auch sinn für&acute;s absurde lass ich mich nich nehmen.gespannt bin ich aber dennoch, ob es fundierte beiträge zum thema geben wird. sollte ich mal die zeit dafür übrig haben, werde ich mal in schwedischen eher noch norwegischen homepages schauen, ob da nicht brauchbare beiträge ausfindig zu machen sind. bis dahin behalte ich mir das recht vor meine seekrankheit auch am computer ein wenig auszuleben.

------------------
skit fiske! christian, der chippog, göteborg


----------

